# Looking for a Co-founder!



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

Alright so a day or two ago I decided to make a team swirl against team popsicle because last summer I thought the swirl were cooler so I only looked for and bought those, so my friends, who also think the same way as me, it is time to rebel and make our own team against those popsicles!

and I can't do this by myself, so I'm looking for a co-founder, preferably someone that I have spoken to before, is willing to put time into this, and at least has 3 ice cream swirls

Thank you!


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol I would do it but I have none


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

kyoko xo said:


> Lol I would do it but I have none



thanks for the offer xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

yeah I would do it but
I haven't spoke to you
and
I have no swirls


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 16, 2015)

I was just wondering yesterday when someone would start one for the swirl.  Good Luck.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, good luck!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

thank you all ><


----------



## Witch (Aug 16, 2015)

LOL! This seems ice cream war 

Good luck c:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

haha it IS war!
thanks


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

HAHA NOOO
No, never.
#TEAMPOPSICLE FOR LIFE BRAH
WAR HAS BEGUN


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

would it b against the rules to join both 

i cant co found, but hopefully i can tag along!








and popsicles r better


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 16, 2015)

I have one swirl but I am in team popsicle


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> would it b against the rules to join both
> 
> i cant co found, but hopefully i can tag along!
> 
> ...


Go ahead and tag along but you'll never be one of us
I think we can agree to disagree


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Good luck on Team Swirl! <: Looking forward to this war!~ Team Popsicle shall prevail! C;<


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

Muahaha 
So you think


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

More like I know ;D *wink wink* Ahahaha XD

But in all seriousness, I'm looking forward to seeing a Team Swirl!! I hope you find a great Co-Founder to help you out!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you so much !! It means a lot


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Your team's eminent death brings me joy AH HAHA JK Good luck!  Your gonna need it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow that was weird, but really though good luck! I look forward to team swirl, I may just join both!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

im actually super excited for team swirl, i know witch will be proud! (the swirl creator!) 
hopefully u can find a cofounder soon, but if not, just start it yourself!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

team swirl will thrive better than your petty Popsicles ever did

Yeah I was going to wait until Tuesday and then just start a thread and find one as I go along xD


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Tbh you may want to wait a while to set it up, you should get with a buddy and get tons of swirls with your friend, it'll make it more interesting


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2015)

I would be a co-founder but I don't have any swirls. XP
I wish you like!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Tbh you may want to wait a while to set it up, you should get with a buddy and get tons of swirls with your friend, it'll make it more interesting



I know but I want to start it at least a week before school starts (sept 8)
Because this year will be HECTIC for me


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

alls i can say is if you are going to find other co-founders, make sure to do it b4 you set up the thread, that way, you guys can get the first couple posts, like Miharu and I!


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 17, 2015)

Witch said:


> LOL! This seems ice cream war
> 
> Good luck c:



ah the creator of the ice cream swirl right here!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 17, 2015)

All right, this stuff is kind of swirling out of control.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> All right, this stuff is kind of swirling out of control.



I jav to admit that your puns ar- never mind.

On topic: Good luck getting a co-founder. It'll be interesting having two ice cream clubs!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I jav to admit that your puns ar- never mind.
> 
> On topic: Good luck getting a co-founder. It'll be interesting having two ice cream clubs!



r these jokes ur way of letting the forums know ur a fun guy, fluffy sensai?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> ah the creator of the ice cream swirl right here!


I know ;D


WonderK said:


> On topic: Good luck getting a co-founder. It'll be interesting having two ice cream clubs!


thanks!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2015)

boop


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 18, 2015)

bump c:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 18, 2015)

Beep boop bop


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 18, 2015)

thanks for all the bumps 

boop


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Sholee (Aug 20, 2015)

hmm just out of curosity, what do you need a co-founder to do?


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 20, 2015)

this is such a cute idea >w<


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

Sholee said:


> hmm just out of curosity, what do you need a co-founder to do?


Well it's really hard getting to everything myself and I need someone who can possibly take over if I have a lot of hw or if I'm really busy (like if I have a project that'll take priority more than a team on a website will so someone else can take over for that week) 


naekoya said:


> this is such a cute idea >w<


Haha thank you!!
I see that you have swirls so I hope you join!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 21, 2015)

bumpy roads


----------

